# Mini pandora serial number



## baghag91

Hey all,
Just wondering what you think about this serial number / potential buy… I am not too familiar with pandora minis but haven’t seen this serial before I don’t think? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## songofthesea

I’m not an authenticator, but, just checked mine and it doesn’t look like that. My zipper tabs don’t look like that either. Hope that helps!


----------

